# WLAN Probleme mit 5Ghz



## AndPod (24. August 2018)

Hallo,
ich musste für meinen Rechner eine neuen Platz suchen, leider habe ich seitdem Probleme mit dem WLAN. Zuallererst, es betrifft nur das 5Ghz Netz, mit 2,4GHz gibt es keine Probleme.
Der Router (Fritz!Box 6490) und der Rechner mit WLAN Stick (FRITZ!WLAN Stick AC 860) stehen im selben Raum, vielleicht 6m Luftlinie auseinander. Im Anhang seht ihr auch wo was steht und eventuelle Störquellen (der Schrank mit den DVDs, wobei der eigentlich etwas kleiner ist als im Bild). Der Router hängt Hochkant an der Seite eines (noch leeren) Schrankes, der kleine Pfeil im Bild am Router zeigt, wohin die Antennen zeigen (Oberseite des Routers).
Die Verbindungsprobleme äußern sich eigentlich hauptsächlich beim Online-Spiel. Bestes Beispiel ist Destiny 2, wo alle Nase lang die Meldung auftaucht, das die Verbindung zum Server hergestellt wird und Gegner plötzlich wieder da sind. Aber auch bei anderen Spielen habe ich ein teilweise starken "Lag" festgestellt.
Jetzt ist die Frage woran das Problem liegt. Der Stick wird es nicht sein, da ich es auch mit einem komplett anderen probiert habe. Kann es daran liegen, das der Stick quasi "unterhalb" des Routers ist und in dem Fall das 5Ghz Netz empflindlicher ist?
An der Reichweite dürfte es ja eigentlich nicht liegen. Vor dem umräumen war der Rechner mit einem WLAN-Repeater per Kabel verbunden, welcher über das 5GHz Netz mit dem Router sogar durch Wände problemlos kommuniziert hat.
Und bevor jemand fragt warum ich nicht mit dem 2,4GHz WLAN arbeite. Ich habe Internet mit 200MBit, die würden dann am Rechner nicht ankommen


----------



## teachmeluv (24. August 2018)

Das Problem kann ggf. daran liegen, dass deine Netzwerkkarte immer zwischen 5 und 2,4 GHz wechselt. Bitte einmal diesem Guide folgen und 5 Ghz festlegen:

Anleitung: 5-GHz-WLAN auf Windows-PCs bevorzugen - Der Tutonaut

Wenn zwischen PC und Router nur so wenige Meter liegen, dürfte das kein Problem sein. Allerdings ist die Reichweite von 5 GHz Band immer geringer als bei 2,4.


----------



## AndPod (24. August 2018)

Bei mir unterscheiden sich die SSIDs der beiden Netze, am Anfang hatte ich das mit 2,4Ghz auch gar nicht am Rechner verbunden. Das automatische hin und her switchen kann ich da eigentlich ausschließen. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.
Die Reichweite kann ich wie gesagt auch ausschließen. Vor der Umstellung ging es über einen Repeater, der Luftlinie ähnlich weit weg war und sogar Wände (Küche, Bad) dazwischen waren. Von daher war meine Vermutung das es mit der Ausrichtung des Routers zusammen hängen könnte.  Da ich aber das ganze nett verkabelt habe wollte ich halt vorher wissen ob es wirklich daran liegen könnte bevor ich da jetzt die Verkabelung löse.


----------



## JoinRise (24. August 2018)

Schon mal in der F!B nach geschaut was die wlan Umgebung sagt? Zu finden unter WLAN / Funkkanal


----------



## AndPod (24. August 2018)

Ja, der eine oder andere Kanal ist mit 2-3 Geräten "belegt".


----------



## JoinRise (24. August 2018)

Das ist ok, plaziert mal die Fritte anders, so daß die Antennen Richtung PC zeigen. Das geht ja relativ schnell, dann einfach mal testen. Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen, Treiber, anderen USB Port.


----------

